# Accutron Spaceview 21 Limited Edition



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

Stumbled on two of these at a watch shop, one gold the other stainless - total production of 999.
I lusted after these fifteen years ago but didn't have the funds.
Now I have both versions for less than half their original price.
Just registered them with Bulova - 25 year warrantee.
They have been keeping perfect time for two weeks so far. 
Anyone else here have one?


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

I would have thought someone would have turned up with one of these watches by now.
I have the instruction book to share with another owner if someone has one.
I looked for that info before I got these and could not find it.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't guess I've ever seen these before. Nice!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Kinetic movement, interesting. Do they have that distinctive hum?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I remember these. What's it been...10-12 years ago? I liked them but would have much preferred a running seconds versus the date pointer.

heb


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

No hum like the original Accutron - that was one feature that bothered me back in the day.
The kinetic rotor is behind the crystal and spins on the mini ball-bearing. 


tinknocker said:


> Kinetic movement, interesting. Do they have that distinctive hum?


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

It was explained to me the watch was more efficient without the second hand. The minute hand moves every six seconds.



heb said:


> I remember these. What's it been...10-12 years ago? I liked them but would have much preferred a running seconds versus the date pointer.
> 
> heb


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

The watch came with a "power booster" that plugs into a receptor in the back cover. It is used to start the watch and gives it 6 months reserve. Once the watch is given 8 hours a day wear, it will keep its charge up. By the way - the movement was produced by Jean d'Eve.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow! Those are very cool! I've never heard of them before. Something else to keep an eye out for.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> Kinetic movement, interesting. Do they have that distinctive hum?


They wouldn't, as the movement isn't a tuning fork movement as used in the original Accutrons.

Eric


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Around the time these were produced, Bulova offered, in very limited quantities and for a rather high price, watches with the authentic tuning fork movement. I think they were built with refurbished componentry. I owned an "Astronaut" model and from my experience, the tuning fork movement was the least durable of any movement ever produced. Just clapping your hands would momentarily stop it. I don't know if the limited editions had any modern upgrades to improve upon their original lack of shock resistance.

heb


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

I see one has shown up on eBay - NOS gold. - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-465-O...h=item2abce1fead:g:AwYAAOSwQuZb~beV:rk:1:pf:0
One issue I see is no instruction book, no 25 year warrantee.
Curious to see if/what it sells for.


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

heb said:


> Around the time these were produced, Bulova offered, in very limited quantities and for a rather high price, watches with the authentic tuning fork movement. I think they were built with refurbished componentry. I owned an "Astronaut" model and from my experience, the tuning fork movement was the least durable of any movement ever produced. Just clapping your hands would momentarily stop it. I don't know if the limited editions had any modern upgrades to improve upon their original lack of shock resistance.
> 
> heb


Yes - I've had a few and also an "Astronaut". The tuning fork noise ended up being one frequency that cut through my ringing ears and the watch had to sleep in another part of the house.
The complicated battery situation and durability issues made them troublesome also. I still think the "Astronaut" is the best looking GMT watch out there.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

BudsBoy said:


> Yes - I've had a few and also an "Astronaut". The tuning fork noise ended up being one frequency that cut through my ringing ears and the watch had to sleep in another part of the house.
> The complicated battery situation and durability issues made them troublesome also. I still think the "Astronaut" is the best looking GMT watch out there.


I agree, it was a nice looking watch with excellent "time visibility". As a matter of fact, it was my wedding watch MANY years ago. I just wish it had more substance to match its styling.

heb


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

The accuracy of these watches is impressive. I would have considered it the "luck of the draw" when, after three weeks, this watch hasn't lost or gained one second.
The crazy part is I have two of these watches and they are both keeping the same time accuracy. I tend to wear the stainless watch the most so the gold version stays on its display stand.
They were also manufactured a year apart. Doesn't seem to affect the way they work . . .


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

BudsBoy said:


> I see one has shown up on eBay - NOS gold. - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-465-O...h=item2abce1fead:g:AwYAAOSwQuZb~beV:rk:1:pf:0
> One issue I see is no instruction book, no 25 year warrantee.
> Curious to see if/what it sells for.


Impressive results -


----------



## BudsBoy (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't tend to wear gold so the stainless model is getting all my wrist time.
I'd take $400 for the gold (#233) with maybe a weeks wear on it.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought the gold model when they first came out, in 2003. In March 2018 the "capacitor" became incapacitated. I sent it to Bulova who replaced the part, costing me about $30.

In November 2018 I noticed rust inside the watch. On the hands, rotor, etc. It was never in any water, and no one opened it except for Bulova when the cell was changed. I had registered the warranty in 2003.

I sent it to Bulova in NY who forwarded it to Citizen in CA. It's been about a week since I got the letter from CA acknowledging receipt. We shall see what they say. Unfortunately I don't have a photo of the damage to post.


----------



## Transistorguy (Dec 19, 2018)

I just came across this forum. I bought a Accutron Spaceview 21 Limited Edition watch two years ago at a pawn shop. I have been looking for a space view for along time. It wasn't running when I bought it and was disappointed that bought it when I got home.
I didn't know it was a limited edition at that time. I don't have the power booster or the user manual.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Update on my repair described in post #18:

I asked Citizen about the status of the repair and they told me they'd put a rush on it and it would be another week or so. I have plenty of other watches but didn't want to get lost in the shuffle. I hope they tell me what was wrong. Blown capacitor is all I can think of. No water ever got into the case. Watch has never been near water. I wonder if they'll even consider it repairable. Stay tooned.


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Rodentman, did you ever get your watch back? I found a model 21 at a local store and am debating buying it, but it doesn't run and I'm not sure what it will take to get it started. It does not have the box or charger. Is this watch supposed to be startable with winding alone, or is the charger absolutely required when it is completely drained?


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

Transistorguy said:


> I just came across this forum. I bought a Accutron Spaceview 21 Limited Edition watch two years ago at a pawn shop. I have been looking for a space view for along time. It wasn't running when I bought it and was disappointed that bought it when I got home.
> I didn't know it was a limited edition at that time. I don't have the power booster or the user manual.


These are a very comfortable watch to wear, maybe because of no crown.
Anyway, I believe you can mod these by replacing the existing cell ( an M-???) I think, with a 1.5v #384 silver oxide cell. Dont quote me.
Might be worth checking the Citizen forums about modding a kinetic - I think they use the same "M" rechargeable cell.

The recharging rotor produces such a small amount of juice, I doubt you even need to disconnect it. (Unlike Japanese kinetics, wearing the watch is not even enough to start it - hence that power booster)

Good Luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Well that gives me some options &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice beautiful watches. I just love the spaceview design from Bulova. I have an old accutron and I cannot appreciate it more....


----------



## johnnyslide (Jul 30, 2021)

BudsBoy said:


> Stumbled on two of these at a watch shop, one gold the other stainless - total production of 999.
> I lusted after these fifteen years ago but didn't have the funds.
> Now I have both versions for less than half their original price.
> Just registered them with Bulova - 25 year warrantee.
> ...


I picked one up in a pawn shop in Greensburg, Pa 6 or 7 yrs ago without the power booster. Searched off and on forever til I finally found one this week (July 2021) Finally! Wearing it now! Number 804...28B64 model. Would appreciate instructions on how to use power booster. I just guessed til it started working.


----------



## Arrington (Sep 23, 2021)

BudsBoy said:


> I would have thought someone would have turned up with one of these watches by now.
> I have the instruction book to share with another owner if someone has one.
> I looked for that info before I got these and could not find it.


I have one I just purchased from a pawn shop


----------



## Arrington (Sep 23, 2021)

tinknocker said:


> Kinetic movement, interesting. Do they have that distinctive hum?


No


bradurani said:


> Rodentman, did you ever get your watch back? I found a model 21 at a local store and am debating buying it, but it doesn't run and I'm not sure what it will take to get it started. It does not have the box or charger. Is this watch supposed to be startable with winding alone, or is the charger absolutely required when it is completely drained?


I purchased one that was fully drained set the time and put it on it took a bit but it started


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, it seems that I never followed thru with the story. Sorry about that. Yes I got it back n/c under the 25 year warranty! They said "overhaul" and it was clean and ran fine. Unfortunately the novelty had worn off and I rarely wore it so it found a new home. I found that it took a lot of wearing to keep running and a winder did not turn the watch fast enough to generate enough electricity to keep it charged.


----------

